# R&W Archery Hunting/Field Staff



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

Email sent


----------



## stickbow hunter (Jun 12, 2006)

E-mail Sent, thank you for the oppurtunity


----------



## mdierker (Jun 30, 2008)

email sent thanks again


----------



## firemanbrown (Feb 17, 2005)

E Mail sent


----------



## tester84 (Dec 13, 2008)

email sent


----------



## RWArchery (Apr 2, 2009)

For those of you that have asked, pro staff stands for promotional staff and not professional to my knowledge. :tongue:

We do accept youths, but will have to work something out as they may need legal guardians to sign staff contract

International staffs is a bit harder to answer. At this time, I would be willing to accept Canadian staffs as well. 

I thank you all for your applications and we are giving them the abmost attention. 

Thanks
Weiming


----------



## RWArchery (Apr 2, 2009)

Hey all. I have tried to contact some of you who have had questions etc, but could not reply back due to an error (?).

I would like to get a PM from Jessica and her husband from Canada please. Thank you.


----------



## PAkilla86 (Mar 17, 2009)

Quite a bit of interest here Weiming...you got some tough choices.:darkbeer:


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger (Jul 25, 2008)

email & PM sent. Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## Arkarcher (Jan 20, 2005)

Email sent, thanks


----------



## sc4x4truck (Mar 10, 2009)

Email sent thanks


----------



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

pm sent u will see y


----------



## shootokill (Jan 18, 2009)

email sent thank you


----------



## Mers Outdoos (Jun 14, 2006)

Email Sent - Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## Westmdhardwoods (Aug 25, 2008)

Email Sent!! Thanks


----------



## bukhuntr (Aug 22, 2003)

e-mail and pm sent.
thanks for the consideration. howard


----------



## PAkilla86 (Mar 17, 2009)

To the top for some more perspective teammates


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

bump:darkbeer:


----------



## archeriekid (Aug 25, 2009)

email sent! I can't wait! TTT. Thanks for the opportunity to work with you Weiming.


----------



## RWArchery (Apr 2, 2009)

Application Dealine is 9/18/2009!

Staffs will be announced 9/20/2009!


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

email and PM sent!! thanks for the oppertunity!!


----------



## RWArchery (Apr 2, 2009)

Well guys, I would first like to thank all of you that applied. The choices I had to make was some of the hardest because of so many of you that were unique in your own field and actions. However, I have only been able to narrow it down to 13 people out of the many that have submitted. I truely thank all of you for your interest and I wished I could have taken more, but we have agreed to a limit before hand, but we even went beyond that. So, for those who have made the staff, can I please get a reply to RW_Archery to confirm that you would like to accept the staff position, and also to give me your address to send the contracts. 

Hunting Staff:
Tim Martin
Joe McWilliams
Brian Combs
Rick Risner
Kurt Demmerly
Jake Mersberger
Richard J. Merso
Jennifer Prosser

Field Staff:
Scott Lynch
Matt Dierker
Howard Vankeuren
Erik Barnes
Cody Easley

Congrats to you all and I look forward to working with you guys. Don't forget to the join the R&W Archery group on AT. It'll help me when I need to talk to you guys since you'll all be in one place.

Weiming
R&W Archery


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

Thank You Weiming for the oppprtunity!


----------



## bukhuntr (Aug 22, 2003)

e-mail sent and thank you for a great opportunity.


----------



## RWArchery (Apr 2, 2009)

I'm sorry,I left out someone for the field staff.

Field Staff:
Aaron Groce


----------



## stickbow hunter (Jun 12, 2006)

congrants to everyone who made the staff, this should b a great year


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

Email sent and thank you for this great oppurtunity.


----------



## BTECHBISH (Dec 2, 2007)

Email sent hope Im not too late
Thanks!


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

BTECHBISH said:


> Email sent hope Im not too late
> Thanks!


Sorry, Staff has already been selected.


----------



## Diamondgirl27 (Mar 26, 2009)

Congrats everyone!!:hello2:


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

Sweet!!!. Looking forward to being with you all!!


----------



## ksgirlbowhunts (Sep 10, 2009)

E-mail sent. Thanks and I look forward to working with you!


----------



## rmerso (Aug 26, 2009)

Congrats to everyone, I am looking forward in working with you all.


----------

